# Just a few pics of my shrimpies



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a few pics I took with my cell- sorry about the quality lol 
First a couple pics of my cherry shrimp, here is my reddest one in the tank, she is very berried  She must be a taiwan red or something by now lol (the white strip down her back in a couple pics is actually red too, my camera is making it look white) ive had the cherries for a year now and kept only the reddest ones and let them breed, and so on. 
























Some cherry babies climbing my flame moss like a ladder  









Heres some pics of my oebts I got from Anna/bettaforu. They love to hide and this tank is soooo planted I havent really too many great pics of them yet, everytime I go to get the perfect picture, they move lol . I have a mix of dark blue, lighter blue and blonde. I really love these shrimps and their golden eyes! 
Theyre breeding well and I have some babies now too! Sorry bout the bad pics but its hard to capture these guys, especially when they blend in with my gravel etc. 
A dark blue oebt hiding under a pellia rock:








Nice blue stripes on this one!

















Here is my darkest oebt, she is berried too. I can hardly see her stripes under her deep blue color


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice 

Based on that picture, I can say that your shrimp is Japanese Pure Red Line Taiwan Painted Super Sakura Fire Red Chery shrimp


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Nice
> 
> Based on that picture, I can say that your shrimp is Japanese Pure Red Line Taiwan Painted Super Sakura Fire Red Chery shrimp


Hehehe ohhhh ive always wanted a JPLTPSSFRCS!!! Lol thank you for the i.d.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice bluetiger guppy! what kind of food you feed them. I never had success breeding crs. maybe I will try to get oebt.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

indeed thats a fire red. btw igor how about your oebt any babies??


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow that is a red one! Rivals any TWF or PFR Ive seen...JPLTPSSFRCS thats a very good one Igor!  or how about Crimson Pure Fire...hmmnn. We need new names for our shrimps bred here. OEBT's should be DBBOT dark blue blonde orange tiger. Blue Pearls should be BRD blue red dots.  Yellows maybe EYF extreme yellow fire....any more suggestions!

Keep selectively breeding those Sabrina and you will get the Painted Fire one day, all it takes is time! Congrats.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Camboy-thanks! i feed the oebt Shirakura food and also HBH crab and lobster bites, theyre breeding , not as many babies as my cherries, but some are surviving. They get berried all the time now and adults are fine in my 7.6ph. 

Bettaforu- thanks! ive had the cherries for a long time so ill just keep doing what ive been doing, i must be doing something right with them


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Camboy-thanks! i feed the oebt Shirakura food and also HBH crab and lobster bites, theyre breeding , not as many babies as my cherries, but some are surviving. They get berried all the time now and adults are fine in my 7.6ph.
> 
> Bettaforu- thanks! ive had the cherries for a long time so ill just keep doing what ive been doing, i must be doing something right with them


hi guppy whats your substrate in your oebt tank?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Camboy- in my oebt tank just natural gravel from Menagerie, 
Lots of plants and a bunch of different rocks
I will post a full tank shot of my oebt tank since I havent posted pics of it for a long time


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> indeed thats a fire red. btw igor how about your oebt any babies??


I have babies, they grow slowly and it's hard to find them. I see a lot of them once they are born and then they die or hide.

I'm waiting till my first breeds will be at least one month old, they will be bigger and easy to find.
I have 35-day-old red tiger babies. They are quite visible.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hows your blue pearls breeding igor?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Blue pearl shrimps video*



ShrimpieLove said:


> Hows your blue pearls breeding igor?


They are not bad. I had some unexpected dead shrimps. But their colony is growing.

Look at them: Video: Blue pearl shrimps (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue) eat Mosura food


----------

